
Birth and death of privacy - dbalan
https://medium.com/the-ferenstein-wire/the-birth-and-death-of-privacy-3-000-years-of-history-in-50-images-614c26059e#.ydy8x23v3
======
DrScump
Youtube says the embedded (Rome) video is private. No irony there!

Very informative article.

